# Need help for installing cruise control in my X-Trail 2014



## shahryar2002 (May 26, 2014)

Can anybody guide me, how can I get cruise control for my Nissan X-Trail 2014.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Are they really selling new X trails/Rogues without cruise control?


----------



## shahryar2002 (May 26, 2014)

YEah, they are.......... but can you help me out, by suggesting something


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well ok, I googled aftermarket cruise control for Nissan, and found out that Rostra has a kit that is compatible with 2013 Nissan Altima that would probably work. Of course it requires installation. It probably will not be easy finding an aftermarket company to install one, but let your fingers do the walking. Why not ask Nissan directly? More pertinently why buy the car if its such a key feature for you. New model vehicles aren't the easiest to find aftermarket parts for, much better to have it factory installed. Good luck. 
Guess I was surprised because every Nissan I have owned since 1995 has had the feature.


----------



## shahryar2002 (May 26, 2014)

Nissan X-Trail is not in their list.

Any idea, if I can get it installed from Nissan, how much they will charge?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I know its not on their list. As I said you have a new model and it wont be included in many parts lists. That said, Nissan does not reinvent parts for every model, nor do they use different connections. Many parts are shared between models. I looked and the 2014 x trail/rogue has the same steering wheel, not to mention engine, as the 2013 Altima, so my guess is a system that would work with it will work in yours with a similar if not identical connection method. You could probably install the Rostra unit as the cheap option, otherwise I would think a dealer should be able to offer it as installable option. I have no idea how much, but my guess is somewhere between 750 and 1000 dollars labour included. Call up your dealer, and let us know what they tell you. Good luck with it.


----------

